# first oil change monday



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

5W30 is correct. You just want to make sure what ever oil you use is Dexos1 certified. The AC Delco filter from the Dealer is what I use. Also when you change oil make sure you loosen the filter first, open the fill cap and oil will drain out nicely, otherwise it will splatter.


----------

